# Cinesamples: 90's Retro Trumpets (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 22, 2018)

Hey composers! In my final video of the year, I wanted to end off with a review of one of my favourite libraries to date, and this is the 90's Retro Trumpets from Cinesamples. It's a beautiful library intended for soaring trumpet melodies. Please enjoy!


----------



## Consona (Dec 31, 2018)

Thx!

One question: At 3:50, was the auto borrow function enabled when you were playing the fast legato patch or not?

And it would be nice to hear the full dynamic range. This is something that's missing in the Mike's walkthrough as well. For some short moments the lower dynamics can be heard but the majority of the time, it's all screaming.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Dec 31, 2018)

Consona said:


> Thx!
> 
> One question: At 3:50, was the auto borrow function enabled when you were playing the fast legato patch or not?
> 
> And it would be nice to hear the full dynamic range. This is something that's missing in the Mike's walkthrough as well. For some short moments the lower dynamics can be heard but the majority of the time, it's all screaming.


Thanks Consona! No, I wasn't using that function during the review. Here's a short example of the full dynamic range.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/retro-trumpets-mp3.17570/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Consona (Dec 31, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks Consona! No, I wasn't using that function during the review.


Very valuable info!  Thank you. I thought fast legato sounded really good and when I imagine all the transitions would sound different with auto borrow, wow, this skyrocketed my interest in buying this.



ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Here's a short example of the full dynamic range.
> 
> [AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/retro-trumpets-mp3.17570/][/AUDIOPLUS]


I assume the shorts have very similar range.

Ok, one last thing.  Could you mock-up the trumpets part in the Raiders March with 90s Trumpets? My attempt is here so we can compare the results of both Cinesamples' libs: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/cinematic-studio-brass-vs-cinebrass.78052/page-3

Cheers!


----------

